# Is a Standard considered a large or medium breed?



## Joel Abramowitz (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello,
My breeder suggested Nutrisource small and medium breed Puppy food with a tbl spoon of Nutrisource canned food. Nutrisource does not have a canned puppy food so I called the company. The woman I spoke with was concerned that I was feeding my Standard puppy the small and medium breed dry puppy food. Nutisource considers 50lbs plus a large breed. Our dog will probably reach 50 to 60 pounds. What do you all think?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

A Standard is considered a Large Breed. 

I consider puppies something I wouldn't touch with a ten foot pole... but a lot of the ladies in here are very experience with puppy food.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Joel Abramowitz said:


> Hello,
> My breeder suggested Nutrisource small and medium breed Puppy food with a tbl spoon of Nutrisource canned food. Nutrisource does not have a canned puppy food so I called the company. The woman I spoke with was concerned that I was feeding my Standard puppy the small and medium breed dry puppy food. Nutisource considers 50lbs plus a large breed. Our dog will probably reach 50 to 60 pounds. What do you all think?


I wouldn't feed Levi small/medium breed puppy food. NutriSource Small/Medium breed puppy food has calcium levels are are too high and could encourage rapid growth which can potentially lead to orthopedic issues. 

I would guess that Levi probably will be at or near 50 lbs at maturity. I would suggest that you feed NutriSource's Large Breed Puppy Food. I've looked at the calcium percentages on all of their foods and the Large Breed Puppy looks the best for a growing standard poodle puppy. NutriSource does not list Calcium/Phosphorus content on their website, but I can tell you that the Large Breed Puppy is Cal 1% and Phos .8% which is nicely balanced. There are 400 calories per cup so the total amount of calcium is much lower than in Small/Medium breed puppy. For comparison, Small/Medium breed puppy is 2.04% calcium and 1.32% phosphorus. At 350 calories a cup, that is simply too much calcium period for a medium to large breed puppy.

It's okay to feed a regular Adult food that is certified for All Life Stages, but you have to look at the calcium to make sure it doesn't exist in excess. Since Levi is already eating NutriSource and it sounds like it's easily accessible for you, I'd go ahead and put him on the Large Breed Puppy.


----------



## Joel Abramowitz (Jun 7, 2013)

*Thx for your reply*

I appreciate you input. JOEL


----------

